# A Cats Prayer...



## milania (Jun 25, 2005)

Treat me kindly my beloved owner for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than my loving heart.
Do not break my spirit with a slap, for I will purr in between blows. Your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me things you would have me to do.
Speak to me often, for your voice is the worlds sweetest music as you must know by the flaunt of my tail when your voice falls upon my ears.
When it is cold and wet, please take me inside for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. 
And I ask no greater glory thatn the privilege of sitting at your feeth beside he hearth. If you had no home, I would prefer to follow you through ice and snow rather than rest upon the softest pullow in the warmest home all in the land.
Keep my bowl full of water for although I should not reproach you were it dry. I cannot tel you when I suffer thirst. Feed me fresh food, that I may stay wel to prance and play and do your bidding to walk by your side.
And... when I am very old, if the great Master sees fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold my trusting body gently. For I shall leave knowing with the lst breath I drew fate was always safest in your hands......


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Very nice, Melania, and wise too. Did you write it?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That was sweet and thoughtful, a heart-warming piece
Thank you for sharing


----------

